

MySpace To Join OpenID, Bringing Total Enabled Accounts to Over A Half Billion - zaveri
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/21/myspace-to-join-openid-bringing-total-enabled-accounts-to-over-a-half-billion/

======
wmf
"MySpace to exploit OpenID" would be a better headline. SSO won't be achieved
if everyone wants to own your identity.

------
brlewis
Patronize sites that accept OpenID:
[http://blog.clickpass.com/2008/05/04/clickpass-in-more-
place...](http://blog.clickpass.com/2008/05/04/clickpass-in-more-places/)

------
tonystubblebine
What's the number of accounts that accept OpenID? Or the number of accounts
that use OpenID? My company serves a pretty tech-oriented crowd and we get 5%
usage of OpenID.

